# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Jel mi dovoljno za pocetak?

## Nina

Narucila sam nekoliko pelena,pa bi me zanimalo hoce li mi to biti dovoljno za pocetak-

1 Bambineo, pelena od bambusa,velicina 1

1 Popolini panda

1 Popolini bambus

1 Imse Vimse organic za novorodence

1 Thirsties fitted, velicina S

1 Thirsties AIO, velicina S

1 Tooshies bambus-velour One size

1 Thirsties zastitne, velicina S

15 Tetra-pelena


Namjeravam jos kupit  mozda (sigurno!  :Grin:  ) jednu-dvije pelene i Imse vimse i ME zastitne.

Kaj mislite? 
Svako misljenje i komentar je dobrodosao!

----------


## meda

ako ces koristit full time nije ti dosta. i treba ti vise tetra pelena ako ces njih koristit kad ti se suse ove fitted.


treba ti jos barem 1 zastitne, jer se zna dogodit kod malih beba da procuri kad se pokakaju, ako im je malo velika pelena ili ako su samo u tetri plus zastitne

da ucvrstis tetru ti dobro dodu svedske pelene, i na to zastitne.

----------


## Nina

Pa vecinom sam citala da je dosta 3 zastitne,hm :/ 

A i ovo sam ja mislila bas za pocetak,dakle ca. mjesec-dva dok ne vidim koja vrsta pelena nam odgovara,pa da to dokupim kasnije.

----------


## meda

ja sam imala 4 komada od najmanje velicine, poslije je dosta 3 kad beba manje kaka i piski, i rjede ju presvlacis. ja sam na primjer presvlacila po noci do 5. ili 6. mjeseca

al budes vidjela, ako ti usfali lako kupis jos

jos su ti dobre mib zastine, a sad ima i rodinih, cine mi se dosta slicne ovim prvima, tako da bi sigurno isto bile dobre. nisam ih probala jos

----------


## marta

Koristila sam samo dvoje zastitne i nije mi bilo malo. Ako ces koristiti tetre za motanje, imas dovoljno.

----------


## Nina

Da,mislila sam probat po danu koristit i tetre+cover.
Jel to uopce moze izdrzat ?

----------


## marta

Naravno da moze. Tetre odlicno drze. Potrazi po topicima, ima jedan moj stari post gdje su linkovi s razlicitim nacinima motanja tetri. Imaju odlicni nacini kako smotati tetru za novorodjencad.

----------


## Nina

Stigle su! :D   Thirsties,Tooshies i Bambineo su mi jako lijepe,mekane,a pomalo sam razocarana Popolinijevim.Djeluju dosta grube.

To ja naravno govorim samo po izgledu i opipu,vidjet cemo kako ce se pokazati po izdrzljivosti,to je ionako najvaznije.

----------


## Tiwi

Kaj se tiče tetra pelena i zaštitnih - meni je to super - evo kak sam ja to radila - tetra složena na usko kao za široko povijanje (iliti kao uložak) i stavim u fleece cover, zakopčam i briši lima. Pa samo mijenjam tetre.   :Wink:   Evo mog starijeg kad je bio u toj fazi:

http://public.fotki.com/patrikovsvij...rdfriends.html

----------


## Nina

Meeedeno  :Heart:   Jel su to Stacinator zastitne? Ako da,jel su ti bile dobre?
Lijepe su,pa jos ako valjaju...

----------


## @mazonka

Da li sam dobro shvatila da moze samo tetra i cover, i da ne treba svedska? Ja bi u ovoj prvoj fazi koristila uglavnom tetre... uglavnom, posto sam vec nabavila 3 newborn pp, nisam mogla odoliti....   :Embarassed:  i bas kupujem cetvrtu, ali rekla sam si da cu na njih 4 stati, to ce nam biti za sminku i mozda za noc, a inace bi koristila tetre.
Cim bebac moze u fitted-ice, onda bi nastavila sa one-size-icima, ako nam to bude odgovaralo....

Vec sam sva usbudjena i veselim se trenutku, kad cu bebacu staviti prvi put pp. :D 

Danas mi je bas stigla treca newborn pelenica. Salju mi na posao, posto nam postar ne ostavlja paketice, ak nismo doma. I odmah me kolegica pogledala u totalnoj nevjerici i kaze: pa nebus valjda koristila platnene.... dobru zabavu.... pa tko ce se s time gnjaviti.... 

A ja sam onak sva ponosna rekla: kao prvo to uopce nije gnjavaza (  :Laughing:  ja to kao vec znam....   :Laughing:   ) i da kao drugo, da je moj bebac vrijedan pp.

Ona je sam prokomentirala, no budes vidjela sama....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## manal

prvo malo OT: amazonka, ti ko i ja   :Grin:  svi mi nesto prevrcu ocima na pp, a mi uporni, iako jos nismo isprobali. nadam se da cemo im pokazati!
a ja sam narucila 2 zastitnih, pa mi ne stizu... a bas bi mi te onda sad trebale, imamo par pp, tetre, svedske... samo fale zastitne!

----------


## saska7

bas citam zadnje postove i odlucujem kupiti jos 3-4 neke bamboo, vel 1, jer imam rabljenih fitted cca 25kom, novih 6kom, i nesto pocketica i AIO od velicine L (dobiveno rabljeno)..
naravno, planirala sam ogroman shopping, ali me neocekivano (hvala doticnom suncu   :Saint:   :Heart:  ) dopao ovaj oveci paket rabljenih pa sad sve nesto smisljam kako ipak kupiti jos koju pelenicu..tak su prekrasne   :Embarassed:  

inace stalno zaboravljam na ovu kombinaciju tetre i svedske pa zastitne. bas sam danas kontala da li da proslijedim 10ak kom svedskih nekome kome trebaju. ostaju u ormaru pa cemo vidjeti sto i kako kad se cudo rodi     :Grin:

----------

